# Surprise haul for a friend! MUFE #92



## Willa (Jan 18, 2009)

So, I went at Sears, and at the MUFE counter I checked if they had #92 left. Yes, they have 3 or 4 left, I instantly bought one for my good friend Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and got #83 for myself, it's very pretty, shimmery 






Gotta love some MUFE, you know you like it girls


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Surprise haul for a friend!*















 *squeeeee* 

Thank you sooo much hun! *squeeeeeeee* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The #83 looks awesome too!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

pretty colors!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwwwww Willa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want some MUFE!

Nice haul, i'm sure she'll enjoy it!
PS, that blue reminds me of parrot es!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awwwwww Willa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want some MUFE!

Nice haul, i'm sure she'll enjoy it!
*PS, that blue reminds me of parrot es!*_

 
Shhhh don't let Susanne hear that!


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

I never saw the real Parrot, but it's a very cute shimmery blue/aqua


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I never saw the real Parrot, but it's a *very cute shimmery blue/aqua*_

 





 *covers Susannes ears and eyes*


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jan 21, 2009)

I love those colors!


----------



## Delerium (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous colors!!  #92 is one of my favorite purples ever.  I loveeee purples!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay and today #92 was in my mail!


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 27, 2009)

i just got my MUFE 92 in the mail yesterday and its EFFING GORGEOUS! i couldnt put my finger on why everyone went gaga for this color but now i see why. its suuuuper pigmented and just pretty as hell. i gotta get more MUFE's now. *runs around foaming at the mouth*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just got my MUFE 92 in the mail yesterday and its EFFING GORGEOUS! i couldnt put my finger on why everyone went gaga for this color but now i see why. its suuuuper pigmented and just pretty as hell. i gotta get more MUFE's now. **runs around foaming at the mouth**_

 
I know that feeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel dragged over to the MUFE side by Willa!


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_






_

 





 You giving me the naughty MUFE look on your face makes me weak!


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Come with mommy, I'll show you the goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUHAHAHAHAH 



Signed; MUFE Evil Queen


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Come with mommy, I'll show you the goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUHAHAHAHAH 



Signed; MUFE Evil Queen



_

 





 I am on the way to MUFE-land now!


----------



## honey_babee (Jan 27, 2009)

omg that is so gorgeous. just wondering how pigmented are they?
do they go on as bright?


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honey_babee* 

 
_omg that is so gorgeous. just wondering how pigmented are they?
do they go on as bright?_

 
Yes darling, what you see is what you get


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

Your friend is incredibly lucky!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 28, 2009)

ooo, those are such pretty colours!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_Your friend is incredibly lucky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am!


----------

